# Good Stock Market Movies & TV Shows



## nizar

Hey has any1 seen good movies about investing/trading in the stockmarket..

Iv seen Wall Street (the classic) and Boiler room... thats all...

ANy suggestions?


----------



## bvbfan

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

Not a movie but there was a serious on Ch. 9 a few years back called Bull.
Had the lady (Elizabeth Rohm) from Law and Order in it

Wasn't too bad and kept me company those late nights


----------



## Strw23

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

Rogue Trader with Ewan McGregor. It is the true story of how  Nick Leeson  bankrupted Englands Barings Bank. Quote "I, Nicholas Leeson, have just lost 50 million quid, in one day!" I saw this several years ago and enjoyed it.

Trading Places with Dan Akroid, Eddie Murphy and Jamie Lee Curtis. Side note for the guys - first movie were she gets here top off. Also the two old guys in the movie make an appearance as bums in Coming to America.

The Bank with Anthony Lapalia and David Whenahm. Half decent Aussie movie were he uses fractal theory to 100% predict market moves.

All I can think of at the moment.

Scott


----------



## wayneL

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*



			
				Strw23 said:
			
		

> Trading Places with Dan Akroid, Eddie Murphy and Jamie Lee Curtis. Side note for the guys - first movie were she gets here top off. Also the two old guys in the movie make an appearance as bums in Coming to America.
> Scott




I enjoyed that movie... good fun.


----------



## OzFrisky

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*



			
				bvbfan said:
			
		

> Not a movie but there was a serious on Ch. 9 a few years back called Bull.
> Had the lady (Elizabeth Rohm) from Law and Order in it
> 
> Wasn't too bad and kept me company those late nights




Glad I wasn't the only one up late watching that show.


----------



## ctp6360

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

Trading Places


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

Enjoyed all of the above mentioned,

Trading Places
Wall Street
Boiler Room 
The Bank
Rogue Trader
Really enjoyed Bull on Foxtel (was another one as well can't remember its name)

Another good olide is Barbarians @ the gate, its a moive about a huge LBO (Leveraged Buy Out), well actually MBO (Management Buy Out of a listed company via debt that uses the listed companies assets as security)
Rather enjoyed it.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

Oh and Enron the smartest Guys in the room, very good documentary


----------



## Strw23

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

I know its not trading, but business related but did anybody ever watch Dragons Den? I really think those guys raped and pillaged every half decent idea that came in front of them. I felt sorry for the poor inventors who had spent so much time and money to have their products taken away from them for peanuts.

Scott


----------



## Broadside

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

there used to be a good show on ABC years ago from England called Capital City.  They were bond traders.


----------



## OzFrisky

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Another good olide is Barbarians @ the gate, its a moive about a huge LBO (Leveraged Buy Out), well actually MBO (Management Buy Out of a listed company via debt that uses the listed companies assets as security)
> Rather enjoyed it.




That was the movie about the takeover of some ciggarette company wasn't it ?


----------



## Broadside

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

I thought it was Nabisco or a food company


----------



## OzFrisky

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

Yup thats right Nabisco which is owned by Phillip Morris.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

It's not a stockmarket movie but Glegarry Glen Ross is an excellent movie about Real Estate salesmen. 

It is Alec Baldwin's best performance in any movie in my opinion and definitely worth checking out if you haven't seen it.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

Basic Instinct...................................


No wait sorry my bad absolutley nothing to do with stocks


----------



## professor_frink

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

no, not stocks, but there were some other asset classes in it that are an absolute must see!


----------



## Strw23

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> It's not a stockmarket movie but Glegarry Glen Ross is an excellent movie about Real Estate salesmen.
> 
> It is Alec Baldwin's best performance in any movie in my opinion and definitely worth checking out if you haven't seen it.




Joe you have now destroyed all trust between my wife and I and our marrage could be over.   I went to the video shop on Saturday Night as there was nothing on TV, and of course all the good movies were out too. While trolling through the weekly section I came across Glengary Glenross. Remembering this thread I imediately grabbed it and took it home to show the wife. I thought the movie was boring and so did she but I kept reassuring her it will get better trust me, the guys on the forrum said it is a good movie. After making her watch the whole movie,  we have now lost 1.5 hours I will never get back, been told I am no longer allowed to chose movies by myself, and dont even think about asking for sex. My life is over. I now have to resort to plan "B". I will wait a few days before I ask her if I can take use some more from our accounts for trading or have sex. Win Win either way.   

Scott


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*



			
				Strw23 said:
			
		

> Joe you have now destroyed all trust between my wife and I and our marrage could be over.   I went to the video shop on Saturday Night as there was nothing on TV, and of course all the good movies were out too. While trolling through the weekly section I came across Glengary Glenross. Remembering this thread I imediately grabbed it and took it home to show the wife. I thought the movie was boring and so did she but I kept reassuring her it will get better trust me, the guys on the forrum said it is a good movie. After making her watch the whole movie,  we have now lost 1.5 hours I will never get back, been told I am no longer allowed to chose movies by myself, and dont even think about asking for sex. My life is over. I now have to resort to plan "B". I will wait a few days before I ask her if I can take use some more from our accounts for trading or have sex. Win Win either way.
> 
> Scott




Sorry about that Scott! Didn't mean to get you into trouble!  

I really enjoyed it and thought it was brilliantly written with some great performances. In retrospect I guess some may find it less than riveting (it's not your usual hollywood movie) but I'm a bit of a film buff having done a degree in it some time ago so I may be a little more tolerant of slower films than most. It was a little stagey I will admit, but considering it was based on a stage play that was understandable.

Let the missus choose the next movie and if its a stinker you will be even.


----------



## Strw23

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

Joe
No problems, I owed her anyway. Last week I was forced to watch King Kong. It was terrible. I would rather of had bamboo stuck under my finger nails for 3 hours. The movie was that bad and went for that long Im suprised it didnt have Kevin Costner in it.

I will just have to wait for the DaVinci Code to come out. I enjoyed the book but I think they made some very poor choices in the casting of the movie. I will just have to wait and see.

Scott


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*



			
				Strw23 said:
			
		

> The movie was that bad and went for that long Im suprised it didnt have Kevin Costner in it.




LOL!   

Will be sure to avoid King Kong. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## keebab

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

Didn't like Glengarry Glen Ross????? I admit its not a film that my girlfriend likes either but.......... its Glengarry Glen Ross!!!! Agree with Joe, its one of the male classics.


----------



## freelancer

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

Hi all,
Just wondering was there ever any television series based on the stockmarket???


----------



## RichKid

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*



			
				professor_frink said:
			
		

> no, not stocks, but there were some other asset classes in it that are an absolute must see!




Well said Prof, I must add that to my portfolio immediately, I feel I haven't diversified enough at present...

btw, there's a famous book called Barbarians at the Gate about RJR Nabisco, maybe they made that into a movie?


----------



## RichKid

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

There's 'Bulls and Bears' about futures trading by some guy named Rambo from Qld, I think it was, made in 1999, can't find copies of it anywhere but wortha  look.....ok, here's a link, now where's that bloody comet got to...: http://www.roninfilms.com.au/video/0/30/2185609.html



> ...BULLS AND BEARS is a documentary about a game. It's a zero-sum game called Futures Trading, and it requires nerves of steel and a lot of money. Three traders and their brokers take us on a rollercoaster ride through the Sydney Futures market over one of the most volatile periods it's ever experienced. Bulls and Bears is filmed over 10 months in 1998 - the year after Asia's financial meltdown and the long-anticipated "big correction" in the US markets. This is the year John "Rambo" Moulton loses 3.5 million dollars - in a week - when the Aussie dollar hits an all-time low. And it's the year he caps off his comeback by buying a golf course in Queensland's lush tropical north. It's also the year Richard Mahoney questions what it's all about, and Van Oada takes computer-trading by the horns as he prepares for the end of traditional pit trading at the Sydney Futures Exchange. This is a film about speculating on a world that sometimes spirals out of control. The beauty of the Futures market is that it doesn't matter if the market goes up or down you can win either way. According to John Moulton "It's like riding a comet .. you have to learn to get on board the comet and ride the comet .. and when you're on board the comet it's the best feeling in the world''.


----------



## Strw23

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*



			
				keebab said:
			
		

> Didn't like Glengarry Glen Ross????? I admit its not a film that my girlfriend likes either but.......... its Glengarry Glen Ross!!!! Agree with Joe, its one of the male classics.




I didnt enjoy the dialogue between Ed Harris and the other old guy he was always talking to. On the other hand I did like Alec Baldwin but he wasnt in it for long.

Scott


----------



## krisbarry

*Re: Good stockmarket movies*

A great comedy...."Fun with Dick and Jane"  Has a plot somewhat based on the Enron story!

Worth a watch just for a great laugh!


----------



## TraderPro

*Movies and tv shows about stockmarkets - do you know any?*

"Trading Places" is one...
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086465/

It stars Eddie Murphy and Dan Ackroyd and it involves options and commodities...

I think Seinfeld had an episode about stocks in his first season... where he lost out and George gained a bit of cash.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0697788/


Are there any other examples?


----------



## marklar

*Re: Movies and tv shows about stockmarkets - do you know any?*

Wall Street

m.


----------



## nizar

*Re: Movies and tv shows about stockmarkets - do you know any?*



			
				marklar said:
			
		

> Wall Street
> 
> m.




This is a real classic. Watched it again on the weekend.


----------



## professor_frink

*Re: Movies and tv shows about stockmarkets - do you know any?*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> This is a real classic. Watched it again on the weekend.



Have you heard that they are doing a sequel?

boiler room was good movie


----------



## bowser

*Re: Movies and tv shows about stockmarkets - do you know any?*

Rogue Trader - Ewen Mcgregor

Based on Nick Leeson who brought down Barings. If you want to learn how not to trade - read his book (same title)...


----------



## nizar

*Re: Movies and tv shows about stockmarkets - do you know any?*



			
				bowser said:
			
		

> Rogue Trader - Ewen Mcgregor
> 
> Based on Nick Leeson who brought down Barings. If you want to learn how not to trade - read his book (same title)...



Nick Leeson was a very successful trader for a number of years, as was Brian Hunter.

http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/index.php?menuID=2&subID=931&WT.srch=1


----------



## scsl

*Re: Movies and tv shows about stockmarkets - do you know any?*

Ok, maybe not a movie or show, but this is still worth watching:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9_nGwVV_gw

(I've put the same link up on a previous thread.)


----------



## billhill

*Re: Movies and tv shows about stockmarkets - do you know any?*

The storyline has nothing to do with stocks but its set in the booming 1980's world of stockbrokers. American Psyco


----------



## TraderPro

*Re: Movies and tv shows about stockmarkets - do you know any?*



			
				scsl said:
			
		

> Ok, maybe not a movie or show, but this is still worth watching:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9_nGwVV_gw
> 
> (I've put the same link up on a previous thread.)





thats cool scsl...

May want to watch these NYSE cartoons from the 50's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtQ4MwuC3E8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0JEeDbG_DE


----------



## RichKid

*Re: Good Stockmarket Movies & TV Shows*

Guys, please use the search tool to see if your topic has been discussed in an existing thread before creating a new thread, thanks!


----------



## trading_rookie

*Re: Good Stockmarket Movies & TV Shows*



> Hi all,
> Just wondering was there ever any television series based on the stockmarket???




I'm suprised no one has mentioned $treet. 

It was on around the time of 9/11. I recall watching a few episodes dealing with insider trading, office shananigans etc. It was on either channel 9 or 10 and the ads were on all week leading up to 9/11 and then after 9/11 wasn't on anymore???

From tv.com (check out episodes to get details of each episode that was screened)

 "Darren Star, creator of Sex and the City, Melrose Place and Beverly Hills, 90210, steps out of the bedroom and onto Wall Street. A new generation of upstarts rules the roost at Balmont Stevens, Inc. However, this boys' club shares space with some corporate types and together they must survive the world of high finance...and high-stakes living. Heading up the hotshot traders is Jack Kenderson, whose charm and good looks are matched only by his uncanny market instincts. Former Navy SEAL [Chris] McConnell will never escape his working-class, Staten Island roots, but can still play with the big boys. Salesman extraordinaire Freddie Sacker never misses an opportunity to offend anyone within earshot. Research analyst [Evan] Mitchell is a constant source of amusement simply because he is the master of his domain--yet completely over the hype of the job. On the corporate side of the fence, new Vice President of Sales, Catherine Miller, is a no-nonsense professional, whose natural beauty makes working in a testosterone-heavy environment even more challenging. Alexandra Brill, a Harvard-trained investment banker, also happens to be Jack's fiancÃ©e. Street-smart receptionist Donna Pasqua is determined to prove she's capable of much more than answering phones, despite her lack of an Ivy League education. Together, this incongruous group navigates the stormy waters of sexual, class and cultural politics while doing what they do best--making money and lots of it. After hours, these ultra-affluent twentysomethings roam Manhattan's exclusive clubs looking for the next big thrill or the next big payout. Welcome to life on The $treet." (FOX press release)

A high overhead cost, a change in upper-level management, a lack of corporate ownership, a competitive block of real estate, an alarming plummet in stock points, and a low Nielsen Industrial Average knocked The $treet off the market in seven weeks.

The $treet is produced by Darren Star Productions, in association with Columbia TriStar Television / Artists Television Group

Broadcast History
-----------------

Nov 2000-Dec 2000, Wed 9:00-10:00

First telecast: November 1, 2000
Last telecast: December 13, 2000
Show type: Drama
Number of episodes: 11
Media: Film 



I can't see what the big deal is about Wall Street - thought it was crap. Boiler room was good. 

I prefer the 4 corners doco on the Rogue Trader better than the film.

The Bank was so-so.

I don't mind Office (UK) and Office (US)...they trade in paper


----------



## trading_rookie

*Re: Good Stockmarket Movies & TV Shows*

New film coming out in the US called Pursuit of Happiness - true story about a struggling salesman who lands a internship at a brokerage firm.

Anyone here watch the apprentice? Sure it's not about stocks, but it is the business world!  Been hooked on this show since series 1.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

*Re: Good Stockmarket Movies & TV Shows*

it would be great to see movies made about Jesse Livermore & WD Gann they both lead very interesting lives.

Jesse's was a non stop roller coaster.


----------



## cutz

*Re: Good Stockmarket Movies & TV Shows*

Hi Guys,

Do movies purchased from the US of A work on Aussie DVD players ? I vaguely recall something about zoning.

Sorry about the dumb question but amazon seems to be a only place I can get a copy of Rouge Trader.


----------



## Gar

*Re: Good Stockmarket Movies & TV Shows*

Imported DVD's are generally the wrong region code

But....

Type your DVD model number and "region free" into google, sometimes there are codes you can enter to make your player region free or change the region code

Also, adding to the thread topic, Wall Street Warriors is a pretty good show following the lives of some hedge fund operators, specialists, private traders etc


----------



## cutz

*Re: Good Stockmarket Movies & TV Shows*

Thanks for the info Gar,

Strange how I can't seem to get it here.


----------



## Gar

*Re: Good Stockmarket Movies & TV Shows*

No worries cutz, the funny thing is I got a copy of Rogue Trader from Amazon myself 

I re-encoded it and burnt it to a DVD


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Limitless.

Fun movie.  Will inspire your trading.


----------



## cogs

Another more recent one, but not long enough
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq1Ln1UCoEU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## skyQuake

Margin Call

was better than expected


----------



## tech/a

I'm really looking forward to the Wolf of Wall Street.
I read the two books.
An amazing and riveting true story.

I hear De Caprio playing the lead role
Of Jordan Belfort.


----------



## waza1960

> I'm really looking forward to the Wolf of Wall Street.
> I read the two books.
> An amazing and riveting true story.
> 
> I hear De Caprio playing the lead role
> Of Jordan Belfort.




 +1


----------



## notting

GFC was the best entertainment I've had in decades.
Went for 4 years!!
I couldn't draw myself away from it!
Was on lots of channels at once.
They even invented a channel in Australia to provide the local version - Sky Business Channel.
First year was a cracker.
I really don't think you can beat that!
It had everything!!


----------



## CanOz

notting said:


> GFC was the best entertainment I've had in decades.
> Went for 4 years!!
> I couldn't draw myself away from it!
> Was on lots of channels at once.
> They even invented a channel in Australia to provide the local version - Sky Business Channel.
> First year was a cracker.
> I really don't think you can beat that!
> It had everything!!





LOL, can't beat reality TV!


----------



## CanOz

skyQuake said:


> Margin Call
> 
> was better than expected




Yeah wasn't a bad movie...all the talking in riddles was quite comical though.


----------



## Bort

YouTube million dollar trader series. Must see because:

1 Jean Claude Van Dam (pun intended) nailing the traders every week
2 Identifying some basic logic of losing traders
3 Seeing the old guy 'puke' every time he has a losing trade

And not to mention the narrator explanations containing "a complicated process of buying and selling" etc at the start of the show every week.


----------



## RADO

This movie isn't very good but its about inside trading


----------



## RADO

I haven't seen this movie, but its about Banking/Finance


----------



## RADO

Good documentary about the GFC narrated by Matt Damon


----------



## blaz0430

*Stock Market Movies/Documentaries*

hi, was wondering if anyone could recommend any stock market/ trading documentaries and movies? thanks


----------



## ROE

*Re: Stock Market Movies/Documentaries*



blaz0430 said:


> hi, was wondering if anyone could recommend any stock market/ trading documentaries and movies? thanks




Here are a couple off the top of my head

Movies:
Margin call
Wolf of Wall st
Wall st 1 and 2

Doco:
Enron: Smartest guys in the room
BBC the love of money
1929 the great crash
Four corners betrayal of trust (more on finance advising industry than stock market)

I seen/read heap including those mentioned in this thread but can't remember off top of my head ...I am a bit of junkies when it comes to doco and financial market history ....watching them helping me crystallise my thinking and further resolve me to stand by my conviction in face of fear and market noise


----------



## Huskar

Fantastic doco about Paul Tudor Jones, the legendary trader - it is on the internet somewhere I found it but it was a while ago and can't remember where. Apparently after he did the interviews he bought up all the copies personally and had them destroyed...

Not much of a trader myself but still fascinating!

I think I came across it on ASF but can't remember where either..


----------



## CanOz

This is pretty new...Quite enjoyable. There are two episodes on YT so far.
*
Traders Millions By The Minute | Season 1 Episode 1&2 | Full Episode *


----------



## Wysiwyg

Re: Youtube video #2. Just checked on the internet for the Jusco Capital business and could not find such an entity. Someone else carried out checks on the business and below was revealed. Trillionaire???? Life aint gonna give it to you. 



> Just rewatched the Justyn and Akil bits. They were extremely careful to blur anything which could identify them. Their 'company' is called Jusco Capital according to their headed paper. They didn't show an address or company number.
> 
> However a Companies House check confirms that Jusco Investments Ltd was incorporated on 13/10/11 with a registered address of
> 
> 8 GRESLEY GROVE,
> ERDINGTON,
> BIRMINGHAM,
> WEST MIDLANDS,
> B23 7PS
> 
> One director: Justyn James Allen
> 
> Now dissolved.
> 
> Three new companies have recently sprung up with the same director: Jusco Financial Ltd, Crenshaw Trading Ltd and The Hundred Financial Ltd
> 
> None have filed any accounts (according to companycheck) or are FCA registered according to the FCA site.
> 
> Doesn't look too promising.


----------



## rb250660

How much of an amateur was the ex-antiques dealer.


----------



## CanOz

Yeah i felt bad for him....

The profitable guy was the one that was really stand out for me. You see how determined he was to do everything really well, sound familiar?


----------



## finicky

He made most of it, $20million plus, on the stock market and disposed of it well 😢😎🌈
Love the anecdote about the decades old t.v that he wouldn't replace where the picture had turned greenish and the sound buzzed.


----------

